# My Keto Journal



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Im gonna make this my journal for the next 5 weeks whilst im doing my keto diet.

Im in the Bahamas just now and I found a GNC and bought some zero carb protein. I didnt realise there was a zero carb protein powder but pleased i found one as its perfect for keto, no carb, no sugar and 50g of protein per serving. One bad thing, it cot me $105 for the protein and $45 for 369 oils, i thought this side of the world was meant to be cheap.

A question though, can you use milk on Keto for the fat cause milk is a carb i it not. And another :stupid:might be a daft one but why is milk carb and cheese protein, I thought cheese was milk.

Anyway im on day 3 and this was my day

0800 - 2 eggs cooked in microwave with a spoonfull of soft cheese

1000- 2 eggs cked in microwave with a sprinkle of chedder

1200- plate of fried beef and beef mince with sprinkle of chedder cheese

1730 -light weight workout and 30 mins low intensity cardio on the bike

3 tabs of 369 oils and one of the zero carb 50g protein shakes

1900 -plate of fried beef and mince again

:beer:


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

cheese as more fat than protein. i use chese as a fat. although there is like 10.2grms of protein in 2 slices but theres like 15.5 fats


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

So your only consuming 4 eggs a day and a pack of mince/beef? With a dash of cheese on everything ye?

I think your calories are way to low mate. Looks to be approx 800 and at the most 1000 calories.

You will def loose weight mate that's for sure but I would imagine a shed load of muscle too.

Get your stats and goals up mate.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

it was quite a lot of beef right enough and 100g or protein from 2 shakes. I know I should be getting more from real food.

Its difficult as I work on a ship and am limited to what foods available.

You think I should up the egg consumption? How much protein and fat on average is in an egg?

With the lack of fibre in the diet, do people get trouble with their bowels on Keto?

Struggled to sleep lastnight, was toastin hot. Dont know if its got anything to do with the diet but thought id log it anyway.

Stats 183cm tall, 96kg (i was 98 on monday so must be dropping water weight), roughly 20% bf

goals, to drop as much bf as possible in the next couple of months, been years since i have seen my abs or any definition in that area at all. I want to get lean then I will start lifting heavy again to increase the muscle volume and strength


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

A large egg is around 6g protein, 3g fat. Take out the yolk and you just have 3g protein.

You can become constipated on a keto diet so supplementary fibre is recommended, eg psyllium husks. Are you having refeed days?


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

yup i will be having refeed days, sunday/monday. Whats the best way to go about the refeed. Take all the carbs in one meal or spread the loading over the two days. I would have thought one large intake at the one time would cause a spike in insulin


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

NakedGuy said:


> yup i will be having refeed days, sunday/monday. Whats the best way to go about the refeed. Take all the carbs in one meal or spread the loading over the two days. I would have thought one large intake at the one time would cause a spike in insulin


Listen mate, if you actually want to get the most out of this you're gonna have to buy a book on the subject. I recommend the ketogenic diet by lyle mcdonald. Everything is explained in there, along with adequate scientific support.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the book and Ive read most of it but thanks for the advice


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

NakedGuy said:


> I have the book and Ive read most of it but thanks for the advice


Cool then it'll explain exactly how long to load for


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I know to load for the 24 hours its just the spacing of the meals I have heard different people having different results

From the book of Lyle Mcdonald:

While it would seem logical that consuming dietary carbohydrates in small amounts over

the length of the carb-up would be ideal, at least one study suggests that glycogen resynthesis

over 24 hours is related to the quantity of carbs consumed rather than how they are spaced out.

In this study, subjects were glycogen depleted and then fed 525 grams of carbohydrate in either

two or seven meals. Total glycogen resynthesis was the same in both groups (11). A similar

study compared glycogen resynthesis with four large meals versus twelve smaller meals (12).

Glycogen levels were the same in both groups.

Both of these studies suggest that the quantity of carbohydrates is more important than

the timing of those carbohydrates. From a purely practical standpoint, smaller meals will

generally make it easier to consume the necessary carbohydrate quantities and will keep blood

sugar more stable.
​


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Mate I'd spread it out over Friday night/sat day. To give you an example my carb ups consist of around 700g carbs. Try eating that in two meals. A good way to go is to start with high GI carbs and mid way through sat choose lower GI. I personally have 120g maltodextrin straight after my Friday night depletion workout, then 2.5 hours later or so eat White rice, bananas, White bread etc. Sat first thing I consume another 90g of maltodextrin then as the day progresses I'll add oats, wholeweat pasta, brown rice etc etc. This is also another reason why you should spread it out over more meals because it allows you to add more variety IMO.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Mate I'd spread it out over Friday night/sat day. To give you an example my carb ups consist of around 700g carbs. Try eating that in two meals. A good way to go is to start with high GI carbs and mid way through sat choose lower GI. I personally have 120g maltodextrin straight after my Friday night depletion workout, then 2.5 hours later or so eat White rice, bananas, White bread etc. Sat first thing I consume another 90g of maltodextrin then as the day progresses I'll add oats, wholeweat pasta, brown rice etc etc. This is also another reason why you should spread it out over more meals because it allows you to add more variety IMO.


Good advice ^^^^^^

This is why I don't agree with the DP Keto.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll be doing my loading over sunday night and monday. Why start with high GI carbs though, I thought you were to stick to the lower end of the scale or have i misunderstood that bit in the book. Thanks for the advice, all is appreciated.

oh and tomwlsn99, how long have you been on keto for and whats your gains so far


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Naked, are you following the book with regards to having glucose 5 hours before depletion and fructose 90 minutes before?? you need to do this as you liver will struggle to handle the carbs after depletion if not.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Lyle recommends carbing up from friday PWO to saturday evening. However I personally can't fit that into my routine that well and would much rather just carb up all sunday.

Therefore my current plan implements palumbo's "keto" diet plan through the week, lyle's depletion training and an all-day carb up on sunday with mainly high GI carbs. Fat will be below 60g, but carbs won't be counted and will probs be around 1500g. I can put so many away there's no point doing it for 2 days cos I'll fcuk myself up lol. So I'm just playing around with it and not doing it "textbook" according to lyle, but I'll see how I get on.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i was planning on following the book as much as i could but i'll see how well i can fit it in around my living/work...i work/live on a ship for the time being so ive not got 101 foods available to choose from.

How do you know when your body is at depletion


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> i was planning on following the book as much as i could but i'll see how well i can fit it in around my living/work...i work/live on a ship for the time being so ive not got 101 foods available to choose from.
> 
> *How do you know when your body is at depletion*


You're exhausted. Or as I like to say, absolutely bloody fcuked!!


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

aye fair point lol


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Naked, are you following the book with regards to having glucose 5 hours before depletion and fructose 90 minutes before?? you need to do this as you liver will struggle to handle the carbs after depletion if not.


can you expand on this please joe

got that diet downloaded but my comp wont open it for some reason.....has any one got one they could send me? :thumbup1:

unc


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just install adobe acrobat reader mate.

I don't actually have it on my pooter,

Having 25g of dextrose 5 hours before coming out of keto will upregulate your liver enzymes ready for the big carb refeed that it hasn't been used to for 5 or 6 days. The fructose 90 mins before will refill the liver with glycogen, thus allowing the body to release muscle glycogen. The body needs glycogen, and when depleted the liver will try and keep hold of it. So giving the liver some supply it will be more ready to give up some muscle glycogen. The more you deplete the more you can fit in through supercompensation on the carb up.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Just install adobe acrobat reader mate.
> 
> I don't actually have it on my pooter,
> 
> Having 25g of dextrose 5 hours before coming out of keto will upregulate your liver enzymes ready for the big carb refeed that it hasn't been used to for 5 or 6 days. The fructose 90 mins before will refill the liver with glycogen, thus allowing the body to release muscle glycogen. The body needs glycogen, and when depleted the liver will try and keep hold of it. So giving the liver some supply it will be more ready to give up some muscle glycogen. The more you deplete the more you can fit in through supercompensation on the carb up.


sorted cheers mate


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I'm going into my third week of CKD. Started at 13st 10b, now 13st 1lb. Lost alot of fat around my abs and chest. Still lifting the same weights/one or two less reps sometimes but I blame on lack of energy rather than loss of muscle. I have been eating 3 pieces of fruit about 90 mins before the final Friday workout to get my liver ready for the carb up. BIGJOE definately knows his stuff on this topic and has helped me on a few of my own posts......


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> I'm going into my third week of CKD. Started at 13st 10b, now 13st 1lb. Lost alot of fat around my abs and chest. Still lifting the same weights/one or two less reps sometimes but I blame on lack of energy rather than loss of muscle. I have been eating 3 pieces of fruit about 90 mins before the final Friday workout to get my liver ready for the carb up. BIGJOE definately knows his stuff on this topic and has helped me on a few of my own posts......


Try coconut oil before workouts. This oil goes straight to the liver which manufactures ketones from it.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

good info, cheers for that


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

THURS

0800 - zero carb protein shake 200cal 50g protein, 3 tabs of 369's

1000 - 1 whole egg, 6 egg whites, grated chedder

1200 - piece of steak and fillet of fish

1500 - zero carb protein shake 200cal 50g protein

1800 - rack of lamb chops, 3 chicken wings


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

So its now friday and I have been carbless since Monday. Not really feeling low on energy yet as I expected to be which is good.

Looking forward to the refeed on sunday though as its been a hard week watching everyone eating normally around me


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

NakedGuy said:


> THURS
> 
> 0800 - zero carb protein shake 200cal 50g protein, 3 tabs of 369's
> 
> ...


Mate the point of a keto diet is to have very high fat. Therefore taking the yolks out of the eggs kind of defeats the object. Your diet looks far too high in protein and far too low in fat! You have 3g of fat in brekkie, zero fat at 15:00 apparently. Do you know your macros? My protein is technically slightly too high, but I get 255g and 150g fat. You'll need at least a 1:1 ratio; closer to 1:1.5 really.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Mate the point of a keto diet is to have very high fat. Therefore taking the yolks out of the eggs kind of defeats the object. Your diet looks far too high in protein and far too low in fat! You have 3g of fat in brekkie, zero fat at 15:00 apparently. Do you know your macros? My protein is technically slightly too high, but I get 255g and 150g fat. You'll need at least a 1:1 ratio; closer to 1:1.5 really.


My Keto is going start at about 190 pro 200 fat


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I know the point but I dont have a wide variety of food available for fats. I work/ live on a ship at sea. I didnt take the yolks out, the chef did and gave me the whites he had left over from baking. Ive found a big tub of cottage cheese which is high in fat but it has 4g carb/ 100g. Apart from that i really only have chedder cheese, mayo and eggs.

You got any suggestions of what I could use as fats and I will have a look about in the stores


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Olive oil, cheese, nuts (within reason), peanut butter, cream, whole eggs, fatty meats, bacon etc. Whatever you can get your hands on I guess, but your situation is far from ideal.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i appreciate that. Ive been avoiding nuts and the peanut butter we have is high in carbs. Ive just found mayo thats 10g fat per tbsp so i'll dunk that on with everything i eat.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i'll add to that, chefs just took on stores and ive raided their fridge

phily soft cheese, heavy whipping cream, half n half cream all high in fats for tbsp portions

Think i'll add some of the cream to my shakes and the cheese to my eggs

back in the game


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> i appreciate that. Ive been avoiding nuts and the peanut butter we have is high in carbs. Ive just found mayo thats 10g fat per tbsp so i'll dunk that on with everything i eat.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Most mayo is made with crappy old vegetable oil, so don't use it, too many omega 6 fatty acids. Unless of course you make your own fresh mayo. This is what I do

You take egg yolks, cider vinegar, flax oil, and olive oil. It takes some practice to get it right, but you blend the yolks, vinegar and just a little fat into an emulsion, then keep adding small amounts of oil until you get a mayo consistency, then you can black pepper or dijon mustard to taste.

Look on youtube or online on how to make fresh mayo, you'll find some videos, then substitute the oils for flax and olive.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Most mayo is made with crappy old vegetable oil, so don't use it, too many omega 6 fatty acids. Unless of course you make your own fresh mayo. This is what I do
> 
> You take egg yolks, cider vinegar, flax oil, and olive oil. It takes some practice to get it right, but you blend the yolks, vinegar and just a little fat into an emulsion, then keep adding small amounts of oil until you get a mayo consistency, then you can black pepper or dijon mustard to taste.
> 
> Look on youtube or online on how to make fresh mayo, you'll find some videos, then substitute the oils for flax and olive.


I think it's just the fact that he's got fcuk all available and has to make do mate. Doubt the ship stocks flax oil :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I think it's just the fact that he's got fcuk all available and has to make do mate. Doubt the ship stocks flax oil :lol:


But surely they will have olive oil, eggs, and vinegar. If he bribes the cooks, I'm sure they would knock some fresh mayo together for him. Mayo is great keto food, but I do wish they would use better oils. I also really hate it when they put 'rich in omega 3' on the label after showing it a fish during manufacture. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> But surely they will have olive oil, eggs, and vinegar. If he bribes the cooks, I'm sure they would knock some fresh mayo together for him. Mayo is great keto food, but I do wish they would use better oils. I also really hate it when they put 'rich in omega 3' on the label after showing it a fish during manufacture. If you know what I mean.


I know mate, nigepoo from MT is a fats expert and was explaining that mayo just contains heat damaged fats that aren't good for you at all. Defo make your own if you're conscious about getting good fats into your body; store-bought mayo is the devil, as is low-fat peanut butter!! :cursing:


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome, cheers guys. I know we have olive oil, doubt there is flax. I will have a raid for cider vinigar but i dont have much hope. Does it have to be cider vinigar.

Think I will have a bash at home made mayo this evening


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

ok the stuff we have upstairs is made with soyabean oil.......which is vegy oil, cheers for the warning guys.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

vinegar type doesn't matter, just cider tastes better imo


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a bash at it last night, tasted like **** though......prob not my best culinary effort


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> I had a bash at it last night, tasted like **** though......prob not my best culinary effort


You can try adding 1 or more of the following ingredients

Black Pepper

Salt

Powdered Garlic

Dijon Mustard

I particularly like adding the dijon, gives it a salad cream like flavour.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> You can try adding 1 or more of the following ingredients
> 
> Black Pepper
> 
> ...


I think the OP needs to research how to make it as it's not the easiest thing in the world. I hope he didn't just mix it all up in a pot lol :lol:


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I looked online, there are a few different recipies (more or less the same basics with a few different touches for taste), some videos on youtube aswell. Pretty sure is just made an **** of it though.

Carb loading today, is it sad that im excited about filling my belly with oats this morning


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

It took me a few attempts to get the mayo right, but worth it once you got it sussed out.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i might wait until i get home in 4 weeks to get some decent ingredients and try again


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Monday

0400 - 2 slices of chedder

1000 - 3 whole eggs scrambled with one piece of back bacon through it. 3 tabs of 369's

1200 - 2 piece of mozerella cheese, 2 small veal fillets and half a fish fillet

1500 - protein shake made with half n half 25g protein, 35g fat

1600 - 2 slice chedder

1830 - 2 meatballs, 4 forks of tuna steak, 3 pieces of brocolli

training today was chest and bi's and half hour cardio


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure if its the keto or just the job but i think my moods are getting ****ter every day like im constantly ****ed off


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Stick with it mate, seeing any progress yet? You don't seem to be eating that much?

Yesterday I had:

6 eggs

2 scoops whey isolate in water + 30g walnuts

250g chicken and lettuce

2 sccops whey isolate in water + 30g walnuts

350g steak, fried mushrooms, 1 fried egg, 4 rashers bacon

low carb protein bar


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

trying my best mate but its difficult when ive got to rely on decent food being put out by the chefs

last night for instance everything was deep fried in oil, does my ****ing tits in i'll tell you.

I ended up tearing open a couple of wraps that was there and picking the mince out of it. more effort than it was worth.

today ive had

0800 - 3 whole eggs with cheese

1200 - 3 large chicken legs and a cpl of forks of asparagus

its only 1500hrs here now so i'll prob have a protein shake with cream shortly then its just a wait and see whats for dinner.

hows your progress going?


----------

